

CascadiaJS - a JSConf for the Pacific Northwest - crabasa
http://cascadiajs.com

======
kadjar
For $275? No way.

~~~
crabasa
This is a not-for-profit event and every penny will be spent on flying in the
best speakers and providing a really amazing experience for the attendees,
many of which are coming in from out of town. In fact, we'd have to charge
much more if not for the financial support of our sponsors.

~~~
fourstar
Why is icanhazcheezburger sponsoring this?

~~~
nickbarnwell
Ben Huh, their CEO, started the network in in Seattle and still lives here, as
does the company (to the best of my knowledge)

------
doublerebel
I think this is the exactly the right place and the right time for such an
event. Great to see it in my backyard!

~~~
crabasa
Glad you're excited! I moved to Seattle almost exactly 3 years ago to work at
Microsoft and was always mystified why I had to go somewhere else (DC,
Portland, Scottsdale, the list goes on) to attend an awesome JS conference.
That sense of "why not us?" was the genesis for this event.

------
tarr11
Cool idea. Any idea on what the topics will be?

~~~
crabasa
Good question. Topics will run the gamut of applications of JS (browser,
Node.js, Windows 8, etc). We used GitHub to post a public call-for-speakers.
Prospective speakers were asked to fork the repo, add their proposal and
submit a pull request. All credit to Troy Howard (@thoward37) for setting that
up. You can check-out the submissions here:

[https://github.com/cascadiajs/cascadiajs.github.com/tree/mas...](https://github.com/cascadiajs/cascadiajs.github.com/tree/master/proposal)

